# SurfexHD + scourer to fix faded plastic trim?



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

This video popped in my watch list:






All he is using is a degreaser and a scourer pad and the results speak for themselves.
So I was wondering, would SurfexHD used neat produce the same results? It is after all just a heavy degreaser which is what that guy is using. Has anyone tried?
If not, what other methods give long lasting results?


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Coupe25 said:


> This video popped in my watch list:
> 
> How I Restore Old Aged Exterior Black Plastic and Rubber Trim - YouTube
> 
> ...


A lot of people use degreaser to return tyres from brown to black. Try Surfex and see what happens, you won't do any harm.

Derek.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I use no nonsens heavy duty degreaser https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-heavy-duty-degreaser-5ltr/88668 in the same wasy as its very very similar to Surfex in terms of cleaning power and dilution rates, both are water based degreasers

I use it for cleaning trims, tyres, arches, engine bay, chassis, the drive brushes and buckets ......

Best thing is I can pop down screw fix and pick up 5l for under a tenner


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what is you need to restore...id never consider using a red scotch pad on my trims


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I have used neat Surfex on trim as a degreaser with a normal M/F and it brought them up perfectly. Not sure I would use a scourer on anything around the car, maybe the arches or inside the exhausts but certainly not the paintwork or trim!


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Another vote for the no nonsense degreaser. Amazing value for koney


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Magic erasers are probably a better idea than a scourer, really dig out the dirt but not as scratchy. Great on glass too.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm going to give this a go, I'm doing a MK3 Golf atm with plastic trim that's faded AF. Every trim dressing I've tried has just fallen off or been absorbed and done nothing (yup, cleaned thoroughly cleaned with Surfex at 10:1), the only bit that darkened was where I rubbed my gloved handed over it and my wedding ring rubbed against it. I was going to order a heat gun or C4 .... but this is worth a go for sure. The car's shagged anyway - peeling clear, front wings eaten away by rust and a rust hole the size of my size 12 in the door.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I gave this a go this morning with the surfex at 10:1 on textured trim and go no result at all. Even tried the 0000 wirewool (which tbh might be less abrasive than the green scourer); didn't try neat Surfex HD as I didn't have time.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Mother-Goose said:


> I gave this a go this morning with the surfex at 10:1 on textured trim and go no result at all. Even tried the 0000 wirewool (which tbh might be less abrasive than the green scourer); didn't try neat Surfex HD as I didn't have time.


I tried it neat with a magic eraser and it did restore a lot of colour back. I guess it depends on the ingredients in the plastic and only works on a case by case basis. The guys video doesn't lie. I got good results but not AS good as in that video either.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Coupe25 said:


> I tried it neat with a magic eraser and it did restore a lot of colour back. I guess it depends on the ingredients in the plastic and only works on a case by case basis. The guys video doesn't lie. I got good results but not AS good as in that video either.


I could have possibly not put as much elbow grease in, but I do agree with you that it may depend on the plastic. I am tempted to give it a go again if I have a chance to (car is going back to it's owners tomorrow....but they are thinking of binning the car and I wouldn't mind getting my mitts on it, depending on the condition underneath).


----------

